
How merchants use Facebook to flood Amazon with fake reviews - CraneWorm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/how-merchants-secretly-use-facebook-to-flood-amazon-with-fake-reviews/2018/04/23/5dad1e30-4392-11e8-8569-26fda6b404c7_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a28dd567f13b
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20merchants%20use%20Facebo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20merchants%20use%20Facebook%20to%20flood%20Amazon%20with%20fake%20reviews&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

